# havaweenie



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10462120


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's kind of sad.....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, he's hilarious! Are you getting him Tritia? If they intentionally bred these dogs, that's very sad though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Only matter of time.... so sad a puppy and already on petfinder


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Maryam, no. I just wanted to say "havaweenie" ound:

He's cute..kind of, sort of.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It seems it didn't do either breed any good,huh? Both breeds are cute,but together? Not so much--the pup just looks so sad and frazzled.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That just makes me sad. I think the puppy is very cute. It's not his fault he's a Havanese/Dachshund mix
Stupid, moronic breeders!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tritia said:


> Maryam, no. I just wanted to say "havaweenie" ound:


LOL Tritia!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Havaweenie is funny in a twisted sorta way when you see the results. Poor little guy.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> :Stupid, moronic breeders!!!


They shouldn't even be called "breeders".

They're basically doing science experiments...


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

That is hilarious!!! My husband would be excited just to say it, too. ound: (Men Humor!!)

So sad for the pup!!

Karen


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Makes it kind of awkward when you get the usual question, "Hava - what??" !! ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Makes it kind of awkward when you get the usual question, "Hava - what??" !! ound:


ROTFLMHO!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor little guy, he looks like a Hav, but a really old guy who has thinning hair! He really is adorable though. I hope he finds a home.
Michele, your daughter might like his combo, right?? hehe


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

He was adopted pretty fast.
Unlike this guy. He's been around for a bit. Sooo cute.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10464156


----------

